# sich... in die S-Bahn setzte



## ayax

Inzwischen verbrachte er seine frei Zeit damit, dass er sich bei schönen Wetter in die S-Bahn setzte, in den Taunus fuhr und dort aleine spazieren ging.

¿Cómo traducís "in die S-Bahn setzte"? Estamos en Fráncfort; yo creía que el S-Bahn era ferrocarril urbano, y aquí parece que es más bien regional (para ir a la cordillera Taunus), ¿no?
Gracias.


----------



## marquess

Ich glaube...

S-Bahn - Strassenbahn
U-Bahn - Untergrundbahn


----------



## Sidjanga

> Inzwischen verbrachte er seine frei*e* Zeit damit, dass er sich bei schöne*m* Wetter in die S-Bahn setzte, in den Taunus fuhr und dort a*ll*eine spazieren ging.


 El S-Bahn a veces te lleva bien a las afueras de las grandes urbes, no rara vez hasta las próximas ciudades de tamaño medio, o también, como aquí, hasta parques, montes u otros lugares donde ir a pasear.

_S-Bahn = *S*chnellbahn
Straßenbahn = Tram_

Yo lo traduciría como _trenes de cercanía_.

Saludos


----------



## spanien

En Barcelona serían los ferrocariles catalanes, ya que el S-Bahn no hace recorridos muy largos.


----------



## Quelle

Sigianga said:


> El S-Bahn a veces te lleva bien a las afueras de las grandes urbes, no rara vez hasta las próximas ciudades de tamaño medio, o también, como aquí, hasta parques, montes u otros lugares donde ir a pasear.
> 
> _S-Bahn = *S*chnellbahn_
> _Straßenbahn = Tram_
> 
> Yo lo traduciría como _trenes de cercanía_.
> 
> Saludos


 
Así también lo traduce Wikipedia. Si quieres más explicación: es.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-Bahn


----------



## ayax

Veo que en Alemania las "cercanías" se estiran también cada vez más hasta rozar el límite más próximo de la "lejanía".


----------

